# Stamped bank statement



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi guys, 

One last question (hopefully).

For some reason, my partner could only get ORIGINAL BANK STATEMENTS dating 5 MONTHS prior to the application (the bank says that's all they could provide! we 'ordered' original statements, but it would still take 14 working days before it arrives).

However, we do have electronic bank statements that are STAMPED and SIGNED (dating back to 7 MONTHS) by the bank to be true and genuine. It says on the UKBA guidelines that this should be enough.

So, should I submit the original bank statements AS WELL as the stamped and signed (even if the original is only until 5 months prior to application?). Or should I just submit the stamped and signed one? Or should we play it incredibly safe, wait two more weeks, and submit the original ones? I honestly couldn't bare to wait two more weeks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's best to send the original statement or stamped and signed online statement, but not both. I'd be inclined to wait for the original.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Joppa said:


> It's best to send the original statement or stamped and signed online statement, but not both. I'd be inclined to wait for the original.


Thanks Joppa. From what I've read on here, the stamped and signed should be enough.
Another question, are council tax BILLS different from council tax STATEMENTS?

My partner sent me 3 council tax BILLS covering 2011-2013. He says that he does not get council tax statements saying that he has paid. He just gets the bills in the beginning of the year, which he pays throughout the year.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stormystorms said:


> Thanks Joppa. From what I've read on here, the stamped and signed should be enough.


Not quite. What the rules for specified evidence say is you should send original statement on bank's stationery if it's available. Only for online account that doesn't issue paper statement but just the one you print out yourself, it should be stamped and signed. So I'd wait for original statement to arrive.



> Another question, are council tax BILLS different from council tax STATEMENTS?
> 
> My partner sent me 3 council tax BILLS covering 2011-2013. He says that he does not get council tax statements saying that he has paid. He just gets the bills in the beginning of the year, which he pays throughout the year.


Either will do.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If I were you, I'd wait for the original bank statements to be sent.

In regards to the Council Tax bill, just send the most recent year's bill... it will be enough, the statement will show the amount of the bill and the most recent payment received..


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh my God....I'm starting to panic....
We sent off bank statements that were issued by the bank on their headed paper, stamped on each page, and with a letter confirming the account and the statements are genuine. My husband got them from the bank directly, but they were not mailed to him. 

If you remember, we also had issues by the previous bank statements, which were also issued by the bank but not on their company headed paper, however they were stamped on each page.

We opted for those printed on their company paper, with the name of the bank and everything else...will those do? I really hope so


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You should be fine.

Ed's bank printed the requisite statements on their paper and they stamped them for him. We did not have a letter to verify their authenticity. We were fine.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

I think I will go through submitting my stamped bank statements. Each page is signed and stamped, and bears a statement that says it is 'true and original'. Going back to previous threads in this forum, 2farapart for instance says that stamped statements are fine.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...on-query-behalf-my-vietnamese-girlfriend.html

WestCoastCanadianGirl in here says " as are statements printed out and stamped by the bank or accompanied by a letter from the bank verifying their authenticity."

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...le-visa-after-having-youth-mobility-visa.html

This one is successful also with only stamped statements.

Wish us luck.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You should be fine.
> 
> Ed's bank printed the requisite statements on their paper and they stamped them for him. We did not have a letter to verify their authenticity. We were fine.



Thank you WestCoastCanadianGirl!!!!


----------

